# Emotiva



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe I missed it before, but does anyone have any of the products from Emotiva? Seems to be in the same arena as Outlaw Audio, but I hadn't really heard of them before.

JCD


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the MPS1 amp and the MMC-1 processor. Nice stuff. Anything you need to know just ask.


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

They have a very strong rep thus far. There are reviews on AUdioholics of the LP1 preamp and power amp set. Nice builds that push you dollar a long way.

B


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll have to keep them in mind then. THe only electronics company I knew that was internet only was Outlaw.. I'm assuming they stack up well against each other?

JCD


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah they're really close. As a previous Outlaw owner they are great but if you buy a processor now from Emotiva will give you 40% off any new model processor. That's a great deal.

I think from a performance standpoint they are similar but there are subtle differences. Either company is sure to satisfy.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

cruzmisl said:


> Yeah they're really close. As a previous Outlaw owner they are great but if you buy a processor now from Emotiva will give you 40% off any new model processor. That's a great deal.
> 
> I think from a performance standpoint they are similar but there are subtle differences. Either company is sure to satisfy.


Good to know -- that's I guess the ultimate question/answer I was looking for without really knowing it.

I guess you'd be upgrading to a new Emotiva with that steep discount --- great way to build brand loyalty!

Thanks again for the info.

JCD


----------



## neal (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the MPS-1 7-channel 200 watts amp. I’m very pleased with the unit the only down side is it is very heavy.
I mainly use it for movies. 
I was also very pleased with the customer service.


----------

